# Study: Little benefit for vitamin D, omega-3, exercise in seniors



## Robert59 (Nov 20, 2020)

Vitamin D, omega-3 supplements and exercising regularly -- either alone or in combination -- won't necessarily lower blood pressure, improve cognitive function or reduce risk for bone fractures in older adults, a study published Tuesday by JAMA found.

Vitamin D and omega-3 fatty acids may help reduce the risk for infections in some older adults, however, the researchers said.

https://www.upi.com/Health_News/202...-D-omega-3-exercise-in-seniors/2191605028709/


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 20, 2020)

I've come to believe that aside from keeping the makers of such vitamins and supplements wallowing in money, vitamins and supplements in general, do little, and have little effect on a person's overall health and well-being.


----------



## win231 (Nov 20, 2020)

I believe we are designed to extract nutrients from food; not from pills or supplements.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 20, 2020)

I don't take vitamins, but:  Line up a hundred people who exercise regularly and a hundred who don't.   Tell me which ones look better, seem happier, more likely to live longer.  It's just common sense.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 20, 2020)

Low Vitamin D levels are associated with poorer Covid outcomes.  Adequate levels are also important for bone healing and in managing many autoimmune diseases. Vitamin D3 is actually a hormone.


----------



## Chet (Nov 20, 2020)

My doctor gave me a prescription for vitamin D; not the over-the-counter kind. I figured it can't hurt and it isn't too expensive. My first thought was that big pharma is trying to make up for lost opioid revenue.


----------



## asp3 (Nov 20, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Vitamin D, omega-3 supplements and exercising regularly -- either alone or in combination -- won't necessarily lower blood pressure, improve cognitive function or reduce risk for bone fractures in older adults, a study published Tuesday by JAMA found.
> 
> Vitamin D and omega-3 fatty acids may help reduce the risk for infections in some older adults, however, the researchers said.
> 
> https://www.upi.com/Health_News/202...-D-omega-3-exercise-in-seniors/2191605028709/



The article talks about strength training exercise specifically, not exercising in general.  So I'm fairly sure all of the articles I've seen about exercise being important for maintaining cognitive levels as one ages are still valid.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Nov 20, 2020)

> win231 said:
> 
> 
> > I believe we are designed to extract nutrients from food; not from pills or supplements.
> ...


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 20, 2020)

Let me put it this way:  One group of people sits in front of their computer or watches 12 hours of TV each day.
Another group of people walk outside daily, try to eat healthy, don't drink pop, watch their calories, have yearly medical checkup & watch their weight.
*You tell me* which group you think will have a better lifestyle, feel better about themselves or perhaps live longer?


----------



## Don M. (Nov 20, 2020)

I look upon vitamins as "insurance".  I take a daily multivitamin, and a Lutein pill and a Fish oil capsule.  The multivitamin in case I don't eat right, and the Lutein/fish oil per recommendation from my eye doctor as a means of staving off Macular Degeneration....which my old Dad got in his later years.  I also try to get outdoors every day when the weather permits, and get some exercise/outdoor work so as to keep the old body in fairly good physical shape.  
So far this routine seems to be working...my annual physicals look good, my eye exams show no eyesight deterioration, and I take NO prescription drugs.  A few pennies/day for these supplements seems, to me, to be a good investment in trying to maintain my health.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 20, 2020)

Don M. said:


> I look upon vitamins as "insurance".  I take a daily multivitamin, and a Lutein pill and a Fish oil capsule.  The multivitamin in case I don't eat right, and the Lutein/fish oil per recommendation from my eye doctor as a means of staving off Macular Degeneration....which my old Dad got in his later years.  I also try to get outdoors every day when the weather permits, and get some exercise/outdoor work so as to keep the old body in fairly good physical shape.
> *So far this routine seems to be working*...my annual physicals look good, my eye exams show no eyesight deterioration, and I take NO prescription drugs.  A few pennies/day for these supplements seems, to me, to be a good investment in trying to maintain my health.


My opinion, good genetics have kept you healthy, not the multivitamin, the lutein pill, or the fish oil capsule that you take daily.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 20, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> My opinion, good genetics have kept you healthy, not the multivitamin, the lutein pill, or the fish oil capsule that you take daily.



My opinion.....if the eye doctor says that Lutein and Fish oil can help prevent Macular Degeneration...I'm all for it....my old Dad had that stuff and it ruined his ability to drive.  Far better, IMO, to spend pennies a day on "prevention", than going halfway broke buying prescription drugs...which often have bad side effects


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 20, 2020)

Don M. said:


> My opinion.....if the eye doctor says that Lutein and Fish oil can help prevent Macular Degeneration...I'm all for it....my old Dad had that stuff and it ruined his ability to drive.  Far better, IMO, to spend pennies a day on "prevention", than going halfway broke buying prescription drugs...which often have bad side effects


I guess that's what's important at the end of the day, feeling good about what one does for the good of their health and well-being, even if what they are doing doesn't necessarily attribute to their healthy state.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 20, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I guess that's what's important at the end of the day, feeling good about what one does for the good of their health and well-being, even if what they are doing doesn't necessarily attribute to their healthy state.



I forgot to mention that the reason I started this Lutein/oil regimen was I started having "floaters" in my vision, 5 or 6 years ago.  That's when my eye doctor suggested this routine....and over about 6 months the "floaters" went away, and haven't returned.  If left untreated "floaters" can lead to surgery and even more troubles.  If appears that these supplements HAVE helped my particular situation.


----------



## win231 (Nov 20, 2020)

As we've seen, many doctors & dentists will promote products that they are well paid to promote.
Dr. Oz - "Green Coffee Extract" for miraculous weight loss
Cologuard.......
Crest toothpaste - (kills bacteria)
Mouthwash - (kills bacteria)

Oh.....I forgot something important:  Charmin gives you a cleaner bottom.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 20, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> Let me put it this way:  One group of people sits in front of their computer or watches 12 hours of TV each day.
> Another group of people walk outside daily, try to eat healthy, don't drink pop, watch their calories, have yearly medical checkup & watch their weight.
> *You tell me* which group you think will have a better lifestyle, feel better about themselves or perhaps live longer?


Hmm, I am in the first group.  I sit at the computer and watch tv, I sit in my recliner and watch tv, I lay in bed and watch tv.   But your assumptions are wrong.  IMO

Walking outside, trying to eat healthy, not drinking pop, watching calories, watching weight, and having medical checkups would have no effect whatsoever on many medical issues that people have or how people feel about themselves.

My mother did none of what you suggested.  She smoked like a truck engine, never went for a walk, drank pop with liquor in it and without, worked but also watched a lot of tv.  She is 95 years old and I don’t think she ever saw a doctor when she was a child, not once.

Generalizations are silly.  IMO.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 20, 2020)

ManjaroKDE said:


> Add to that thought, getting your vitamin D up it is more beneficial to get sunlight for your D infusion than from a pill.  Your body knows what to do with that.



Skin produces less Vitamin D with age.  Kidney function also slows for many with age and even a slight decrease keeps the kidneys from converting Vitamin D into the form in which the body can use.

There are other factors detailed by Harvard Health that impact Vitamin D production by the skin.

https://www.health.harvard.edu/staying-healthy/time-for-more-vitamin-d

Excerpt:

Except during the summer months, the skin makes little if any vitamin D from the sun at latitudes above 37 degrees north (in the United States, the shaded region in the map) or below 37 degrees south of the equator. People who live in these areas are at relatively greater risk for vitamin D deficiency.      

Under the right circumstances, 10 to 15 minutes of sun on the arms and legs a few times a week can generate nearly all the vitamin D we need. Unfortunately, the "right circumstances" are elusive: the season, the time of day, where you live, cloud cover, and even pollution affect the amount of UVB that reaches your skin. What's more, your skin's production of vitamin D is influenced by age (people ages 65 and over generate only one-fourth as much as people in their 20s do), skin color (African Americans have, on average, about half as much vitamin D in their blood as white Americans), and sunscreen use


----------



## Chet (Nov 20, 2020)

Don M. said:


> I forgot to mention that the reason I started this Lutein/oil regimen was I started having "floaters" in my vision, 5 or 6 years ago.  That's when my eye doctor suggested this routine....and over about 6 months the "floaters" went away, and haven't returned.  If left untreated "floaters" can lead to surgery and even more troubles.  If appears that these supplements HAVE helped my particular situation.


I have floaters in the left eye and my optometrist says it could be a precursor to glaucoma. Could you be more specific on the Lutein/fish oil you take like the brands and where bought? I would like to try it.


----------



## win231 (Nov 20, 2020)

Chet said:


> I have floaters in the left eye and my optometrist says it could be a precursor to glaucoma. Could you be more specific on the Lutein/fish oil you take like the brands and where bought? I would like to try it.


I have several friends in their mid 80's.  Some have many floaters & some don't.  When I first noticed mine (at 66) & didn't know what they were, my optometrist's receptionist also said she has "a whole bunch of them."  She's 42.  Some people get them & some don't.  They are a precursor to glaucoma in the same way that life is a precursor to death.

Your optometrist is out to lunch.
_"Eye floaters are a normal part of the aging process. The American Society of Retina Specialists note that conditions such as vitreous detachment, which causes more floaters, are more common after the age of 60. Everyone can get eye floaters at some point, though most people ignore them.Jul 17, 2019"_


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 20, 2020)

win231 said:


> I have several friends in their mid 80's.  Some have many floaters & some don't.  When I first noticed mine (at 66) & didn't know what they were, my optometrist's receptionist also said she has "a whole bunch of them."  She's 42.  Some people get them & some don't.  They are a precursor to glaucoma in the same way that life is a precursor to death.
> 
> Your optometrist is out to lunch.
> _"Eye floaters are a normal part of the aging process. The American Society of Retina Specialists note that conditions such as vitreous detachment, which causes more floaters, are more common after the age of 60. Everyone can get eye floaters at some point, though most people ignore them.Jul 17, 2019"_


Yes you are so right!  I have floaters.  When I had eye surgery, the surgeon also removed the floaters.  When I have the next eye operated on, which I’ve been putting off due to COVID and a bit of fear, he will removed the other floater in that eye which is huge.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 20, 2020)

Well, I've been taking supplements since my 30s on a regular basis, and exercising, even simple as walking every day outdoors.  I had a lot of colds in my younger days and I know that some supplements can make the immune system stronger and fight colds, flu and other infections.  

I'm in my late 60s, overweight but not obese, and am not on any prescription drugs.  I have type 2 diabetes in my immediate family and my glucose reading was getting high years ago, but no longer.

For Chet, I have floaters too and take supplements for eye health, they haven't gotten any worse.  My eyesight is getting worse with age and recently started wearing prescription glasses.  This is what I'm taking currently and have been for awhile.  

Lutein & Zeaxanthin (25mg/5mg), Trunature brand from Costco, but any quality Lutein (20mg) is fine.
NOW brand OptiZinc 30mg (Zinc and Copper)
NOW brand liquid (lemon flavored) Omega3 fish oil.
Country Life liquid Vitamin E Complex
I buy some of these from local Natural Grocers store, available in other stores and online.


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 21, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Hmm, I am in the first group.  I sit at the computer and watch tv, I sit in my recliner and watch tv, I lay in bed and watch tv.   But your assumptions are wrong.  IMO
> 
> Walking outside, trying to eat healthy, not drinking pop, watching calories, watching weight, and having medical checkups would have no effect whatsoever on many medical issues that people have or how people feel about themselves.
> 
> ...


Then there are those stories that say this old geezer drank home brew everyday of this life & lived to be a 100; while the guy next door followed all the health rules & died at the age of 50.  I suppose it's your choice.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 21, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> Then there are those stories that say this old geezer drank home brew everyday of this life & lived to be a 100; while the guy next door followed all the health rules & died at the age of 50.  I suppose it's your choice.


Well, I am 74 and have survived 23 operations which include stuff like non diabetic related kidney failure and the removal of that kidney, two colon resections, a brain bleed, a ruptured tubal pregnancy and on and on and on.  I don’t want to live till I am a 100, but seems I might .

I agree with you, everyone has a choice to follow the “health rules” or not.  Guess I never knew their were actual rules.  .  But, as you say, following the rules does not guarantee long life, just a stressful life as you try to follow the ever changing rules and live longer.


----------



## Lethe200 (Nov 21, 2020)

Vit D is useful if you're like me and stay out of the sun. Wayyyy out of the sun, and have for decades. 

For bone density I take chelated calcium-magnesium. Also for decades, ever since I became allergic to milk at age 20. 

When I finally managed to wrangle a bone density test out of my HMO at age 57, I was congratulated on having the bone density of a 23 yr old. 

My elder sister had asked me to get a bone density test as she was diagnosed with osteoporosis that was apparently caused by malfunctioning parathyroids. Like me she took cal-mag supplements, but in her case the glandular malfunction caused calcium to just circulate around in her blood, rather than deposit it into the bones. 

No one had any idea anything was wrong (no symptoms, obviously) until bones started breaking in her feet - she was an ICU nurse. As she weighs maybe 85 lbs soaking wet they had to search for a cause for almost two years before finally doing the surgery!

It's always best to eat a healthy diet. But very few people DO eat a completely healthy diet, day in and day out. And as you age, you eat less and less. This does not even take into consideration your digestive process slows down and becomes less efficient at getting nutrients out of the food you are eating.

I watched my MIL as she aged and her diet was atrocious. All she concentrated on was salt and portion size. She was the perfect weight for her height, but nutritionally she was a disaster. Finally one day she fainted from low blood sugar (she wasn't diabetic) and I had to insist she start drinking a liquid protein supplement every day.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 21, 2020)

Lethe200 said:


> Vit D is useful if you're like me and stay out of the sun. Wayyyy out of the sun, and have for decades.
> 
> For bone density I take chelated calcium-magnesium. Also for decades, ever since I became allergic to milk at age 20.
> 
> ...


I am 74, when does the eating less and less start?


----------



## win231 (Nov 21, 2020)

Lethe200 said:


> Vit D is useful if you're like me and stay out of the sun. Wayyyy out of the sun, and have for decades.
> 
> For bone density I take chelated calcium-magnesium. Also for decades, ever since I became allergic to milk at age 20.
> 
> ...


I learned many years ago that eating a healthy diet is really not complicated.  If 80% of your diet comes from raw, unprocessed fruits & vegetables, you're eating a healthy diet.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 21, 2020)

win231 said:


> I learned many years ago that eating a healthy diet is really not complicated.  If 80% of your diet comes from raw, unprocessed fruits & vegetables, you're eating a healthy diet.


But you have to be ABLE to digest a raw diet, something I can not do.  No fruits, no carbs-diabetic, no fiber-gastroparesis, and don’t get me started on protein, protein kills me.  Finally had to start drinking a protein drink.  It’s been suggested I start eating baby food.  .

So, while eating a healthy diet is uncomplicated for you, for me it’s a nightmare.  As usual, generalizations and blanket statements are silly.  I learned many years ago, that my life was an ongoing medical nightmare as is true for many people.


----------



## win231 (Nov 21, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> But you have to be ABLE to digest a raw diet, something I can not do.  No fruits, no carbs-diabetic, no fiber-gastroparesis, and don’t get me started on protein, protein kills me.  Finally had to start drinking a protein drink.  It’s been suggested I start eating baby food.  .
> 
> So, while eating a healthy diet is uncomplicated for you, for me it’s a nightmare.  As usual, generalizations and blanket statements are silly.  I learned many years ago, that my life was an ongoing medical nightmare as is true for many people.


Well, I'm also diabetic.  I have 2 - 3 servings of fruit per day.  The notion that fruit is bad for diabetics is wrong, IMO.  A medium-sized fruit (like an apple or orange has 12 - 15 gms carbs & also has needed fiber & vitamins.  Non-starchy vegetables have hardly any carbs & even more vitamins & micronutrients that can prevent/minimize the damage caused by diabetes.
What is bad for diabetics (and everyone else) is processed foods - bread, pasta, chips, etc.
If your doctor told you to avoid fruit due to digestive issues, that's puzzling to me because fruit is very quickly & easily digested.  And isn't baby food simply fruit & vegetables that have been blended?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 21, 2020)

win231 said:


> Well, I'm also diabetic.  I have 2 - 3 servings of fruit per day.  The notion that fruit is bad for diabetics is wrong, IMO.  A medium-sized fruit (like an apple or orange has 12 - 15 gms carbs & also has needed fiber & vitamins.  Non-starchy vegetables have hardly any carbs & even more vitamins & micronutrients that can prevent/minimize the damage caused by diabetes.
> What is bad for diabetics (and everyone else) is processed foods - bread, pasta, chips, etc.
> If your doctor told you to avoid fruit due to digestive issues, that's puzzling to me because fruit is very quickly & easily digested.  And isn't baby food simply fruit & vegetables that have been blended?


I am not to eat fruit due to being diabetic.  Due gastroparesis, I am down to two small meals a day and sometimes a protein drink for dinner if I can stuff it in.  Bread helps my stomach so I am eating it.  I no longer care about my blood sugar.  Let me whine a bit, I am in stomach pain hell.  Hungry all the time.  So there you go.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 21, 2020)

Chet said:


> My doctor gave me a prescription for vitamin D; not the over-the-counter kind. I figured it can't hurt and it isn't too expensive. My first thought was that big pharma is trying to make up for lost opioid revenue.



Call and see what your levels were.  The difference in over the counter and RX Vitamin D3 is strength.  I think 10,000 IU is max for OTC, prescription is 50,000 IU.

Since nearly every study done on Covid outcomes and Vit D levels shows that low levels correlate with hospitalizations and poor outcomes, you need to know why your doctor wants you on so high a dose.  It may be that your levels or low or that he wants you to take a higher dose periodically instead of everyday.  If the latter, you can just buy OTC and take daily if it's cheaper than RX.  Sometimes higher dose RX works out to be cheaper in the end.


----------



## win231 (Nov 21, 2020)

I saw something interesting about floaters.  I've been trying it for a couple of weeks & noting some improvement:


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 21, 2020)

win231 said:


> I saw something interesting about floaters.  I've been trying it for a couple of weeks & noting some improvement:


Very interesting.

I'd experienced miniscule floaters periodically in my eyes for as long as I can remember, and the condition always resolves itself with time.


----------



## Chet (Nov 21, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Call and see what your levels were.  The difference in over the counter and RX Vitamin D3 is strength.  I think 10,000 IU is max for OTC, prescription is 50,000 IU.
> 
> Since nearly every study done on Covid outcomes and Vit D levels shows that low levels correlate with hospitalizations and poor outcomes, you need to know why your doctor wants you on so high a dose.  It may be that your levels or low or that he wants you to take a higher dose periodically instead of everyday.  If the latter, you can just buy OTC and take daily if it's cheaper than RX.  Sometimes higher dose RX works out to be cheaper in the end.


I don't trust OTC since anyone can put Vitamin D on a bottle and market it. There are snake oil salesmen out there. My vitamin D levels were tested as low, so my doctor prescribed 12 capsules of 1.25 mg. to be taken one per week till gone.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 21, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Very interesting.
> 
> I'd experienced miniscule floaters in my eyes for as long as I can remember, and the condition always resolves itself with time.


I have a large floater and it can block my vision, but I can’t drive right now so it doesn’t matter that much.  When I am forced to get surgery on my other eye, when I have no choice, then during that surgery he will remove that floater.  But I have more pressing issues right now.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 21, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I have a large floater and it can block my vision, but I can’t drive right now so it doesn’t matter that much.  When I am forced to get surgery on my other eye, when I have no choice, then during that surgery he will remove that floater.  But I have more pressing issues right now.


Holy smokes. I didn't realize floaters can get so large.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 21, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Holy smokes. I didn't realize floaters can get so large.


Yup, he takes X-rays of my eyes on every visit to track the size of the tumors, the floater is huge.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 21, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Yup, he takes X-rays of my eyes on every visit to track the size of the tumors, the floater is huge.


Wow. 

All stuff that I'm learning.

Thanks for sharing, Aneeda.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 21, 2020)

Chet said:


> I don't trust OTC since anyone can put Vitamin D on a bottle and market it. There are snake oil salesmen out there. My vitamin D levels were tested as low, so my doctor prescribed 12 capsules of 1.25 mg. to be taken one per week till gone.



Due to autoimmune diseases and a genetic mutation that causes me not to utilize Vitamin D properly, I run low levels if I slack off D3 supplements.  A few years ago, I broke a bone and it was not healing as it should.  I got D levels tested, started faithfully taking D3 supplements and it finally healed.  I had levels tested frequently during that time and they went up taking Vitacost brand supplements.  I only order from them.   They also carry other brands but their 'store' brand is cheaper and my levels went up taking them.


----------



## Prairie dog (Nov 21, 2020)

I have the start of macular degeneration in one Eye.Optometrist told me to take Vitalux advanced.So far the eye hasn't got any worse.


----------



## Remy (Nov 25, 2020)

I take vitamin D and a multivitamin but not on a daily basis. I figure it can't hurt. Is it lining the makers pocket, perhaps.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 3, 2021)

win231 said:


> I saw something interesting about floaters.  I've been trying it for a couple of weeks & noting some improvement:


Just came across this thread.  Did you find that pineapple helped reduce your floaters over the long haul, Win?


----------



## Tom 86 (Oct 3, 2021)

Here Drs are giving older people prescriptions for Vitamin D & Zink.   They are finding out that helps them battle Conav-19.  If they get it and are not vaccinated it's just like a cold,  As long as they have taken it for a few months.


----------



## Becky1951 (Oct 3, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> Here Drs are giving older people prescriptions for Vitamin D & Zink.   They are finding out that helps them battle Conav-19.  If they get it and are not vaccinated it's just like a cold,  As long as they have taken it for a few months.


I've been taking vitamin's Zinc, D-3 and C for several months.


----------



## rgp (Oct 3, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I've come to believe that aside from keeping the makers of such vitamins and supplements wallowing in money, vitamins and supplements in general, do little, and have little effect on a person's overall health and well-being.
> 
> 
> JimBob1952 said:
> ...



 Then why is it ? that after [regularly] following a boxing training routine, and eating correctly ...... for most of my life ........ _and yes I am being honest . _Why am I suffering with the problems i have ?

Arthritis , heart disease, [pre] diabetes, and so on?

Someone else noted it, and I fully agree ... it's 90% genetics. 

IMO, all the exercise & proper diet in the world cannot counter that ........


----------



## Tom 86 (Oct 3, 2021)

RGP.  It's all about how you treat your body in years past.  I rode bikes, horses fell off them on gravel roads, fell down roller skating.  Now I have a partial knee replacement that's giving me fits.   I use to do some welding at my Dad's gas station for people.  I only used sunglasses for oxycycline welding & cutting. 

 Now I have wet MD in my right eye I get a shot every 4 to 7 weeks in that eye for the last 7 years.  I have heart problems. Also Kidney stage 3 CKD.  I never drank or smoked.  But when I go to the grave this body will be fully used up.


----------



## rgp (Oct 4, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> RGP.  It's all about how you treat your body in years past.  I rode bikes, horses fell off them on gravel roads, fell down roller skating.  Now I have a partial knee replacement that's giving me fits.   I use to do some welding at my Dad's gas station for people.  I only used sunglasses for oxycycline welding & cutting.
> 
> Now I have wet MD in my right eye I get a shot every 4 to 7 weeks in that eye for the last 7 years.  I have heart problems. Also Kidney stage 3 CKD.  I never drank or smoked.  But when I go to the grave this body will be fully used up.
> 
> View attachment 187239




  "RGP. It's all about how you treat your body in years past.RGP. It's all about how you treat your body in years past."

Yes I agree about trauma damaging our bodies, but I just do not believe diet & exercise have that great of effect.

I have known 3 people that lived past 100 and all 3 smoked all their lives.

I've used the example before ....... Jack LaLane the king of fitness & proper diet , lived to be 96 . George Burns , drank alcohol , smoked cigars everyday & lived on nightclub / casino food & lived to be 100


----------



## JimBob1952 (Oct 4, 2021)

My diabetic, sedentary aunt outlived my superfit brother in law by 10 years (90 versus 80).  However my brother in law was active his whole life, doing judo, golf, traveling the world, you name it.  Exercise might add a little longevity but it's more about improving the quality of your life while you're alive.


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 4, 2021)

I take whatever my PCP says to take, including vaccines and things like tetanus shots.  He (or she) went to med school, I didn't.  And what was recommended 25 years ago may not be recommended today.  At 50, Doc said to take a "senior" multivitamin, which I did until, about 10 years later, studies showed them to have little to no benefit.  That's the way science works.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 4, 2021)

From the JAMA article (bold emphasis is mine):_

"Limitations       
This study has several limitations. *First, 83% of participants were already engaging in moderate to high physical activity at baseline, and there may have been little potential for further benefit from additional exercise.* The healthy study population may also explain the smaller number of fractures than anticipated. Similarly, more participants with baseline values near the maximum values for the SPPB and MoCA measures may have reduced the chance to detect a benefit of the interventions on these outcomes and limited generalizability of the study’s findings to older adults without major comorbidities. Second, the overall improvement of cognitive function may be explained by a learning effect. Third, only 40.7% of participants had 25(OH)D levels of less than 20 ng/mL at baseline, *and according to current guidelines, all were allowed to take 800 IU/d of supplemental vitamin D outside the study medication. *Fourth, given the large number of randomization groups and comparisons (3 main treatment groups × 6 clinical end points), even the P = .01 significance threshold may have been too liberal. Fifth, even for pairwise comparisons in which the P value was between .01 and <.05, the magnitude of the difference was small and likely not clinically meaningful."_

My take: 

1) 83% of the participants were already very active, so a bit more exercise might not have been a dramatic help. It's not like these were couch potatoes who moved to a regular exercise routine. 

2) Since all participants in the study took Vitamin D supplements throughout, regardless of whether they were taking IU per day (in the placebo group) or taking an additional 2000 IU per day in the test group,  this really was a test of whether there's much difference to be gained from that additional 2000 IU.  

I'm not going to stop my exercise regimen, daily tablespoon of ground flaxseeds, or Vitamin D supplements based on this study - don't know about the rest of you.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 4, 2021)

Everyone is different, and should look for a regimen that works for them....proper diet, exercise, etc.  

I've lost a few old friends, over the past decade.  They all seem to have shared some commonalities.....excess weight, addiction to their TV's and booze, and lack of any real purpose in their retirement lifestyles.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Oct 4, 2021)

Delete


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 4, 2021)

I remember when the omega 3 fatty acids first cameout they were supposed lower and/or replace anti cholestorol drugs which didn't work but they did find it helped the joints and/or arthritus patients.


----------



## Jules (Oct 4, 2021)

My retinal surgeon and optometrists recommend 2200 units of Omega 3 from a fish source.  Don’t know if it helps, it can’t hurt.

In Canada Vitamin D is recommended for daily use, especially in the winter.  It’s inexpensive and a tiny tablet so no issue taking it.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 4, 2021)

Jules said:


> My retinal surgeon and optometrists recommend 2200 units of Omega 3 from a fish source.  Don’t know if it helps, it can’t hurt.
> 
> *In Canada Vitamin D is recommended for daily use, especially in the winter. *I It’s inexpensive and a tiny tablet so no issue taking it.


Most US docs appear to recommend it also.  Mine certainly do.


----------



## Devi (Oct 5, 2021)

The title of this thread would seem to be ::cough:: misleading.


----------



## Packerjohn (Oct 5, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Hmm, I am in the first group.  I sit at the computer and watch tv, I sit in my recliner and watch tv, I lay in bed and watch tv.   But your assumptions are wrong.  IMO
> 
> Walking outside, trying to eat healthy, not drinking pop, watching calories, watching weight, and having medical checkups would have no effect whatsoever on many medical issues that people have or how people feel about themselves.
> 
> ...


I guess your mother has wonderful genes.  Yes, I have, over the years, heard stories that went like this:  Some person drink home brew everyday and smoke like a chimney and live to be over 90.  Another person does all the healthy stuff but dies in their 50s.  I would think that genes has much to do with it.  However, when I go to the grocery store and see a lady that is in her 80s and enjoying shopping and then I look around and see some person (usually a man) that is in his 50s, overweight and breathing with difficulty while shopping, I would like to be like that 80 year old lady. 

 It's nice to have good genes but I don't want to press my luck and depend on those genes.  I want to help those genes.  I don't want to throw my hands up in the air and say, "No use; it's all in my genes"  That, to me, is like shooting someone and saying, "The devil made me do it."  I believe that we should take some responsibility for our healty.  Money in the bank means little when you retire but are too sick to travel, shop, play golf, walk outside or whatever older retired people want or like to do.  Just my opinion.  I could be wrong but this way of thinking works for me.


----------

